# Marine camouflage: these colourful underwater creatures are masters of disguise



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you can switch images on the right side of the page

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/ea...rwater-creatures-are-masters-of-disguise.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I saw something similar a few weeks ago at SUM. they had yellow "sand" anemones, and inside a bunch of them these yellowish/clear shrimp were hangin around


----------

